# Kubota b2410



## Troubleguy (May 23, 2021)

Hello,
I have a b2410 and now it’s overheating smoking a lot out of the blow by hose so I let it cool down checked everything topped up the antifreeze worked it for about 15 minutes then it was getting hot and noticed there was no pressure in the top rad hose and antifreeze was low again and hissing 
any help would be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Troubleguy, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like a head gasket leak or maybe a cracked head. Have you noted any gain in the crankcase oil level?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Troubleguy, welcome to the forum,

Might I suggest you remove the radiator cap and fill the tank to the top of the fill spout and start the engine and let it run until it gets hot, by then if the thermostat is working (opening) you should be able to see the hot water circulating when you look into the fill spout, feel the top hose also and see if it is hot, if the hose or you can't see the water circulating, then I would check the thermostat for failure, when these fail, they stay in the closed position and the water then has to circulate through the small bypass hose.

And another, if your battery sits in front of the radiator like my B2400 does, then the fins behind could be clogged with dirt etc., I would go and use the belly mower and within a half hour, my machine would be boiling, the problem was the fins filled with dirt and grass seeds, cleaned that out and now I can mow for hours without overheating.

Hope your problem is simple.


----------

